# Fotodatenbank Mac/Win



## drabbit (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Hobbyfotograf und fotografiere auch bei/für einige veranstaltungen.

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass mir schon langsam der Überblick über meine Fotos verloren geht, da ich ja auch gelegentlich Symbolfotos mache die ich dann für Flyers usw. verwenden möchte...

Deshalb bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Fotodatenbank-Software damit ich wieder ordnung in mein Chaos bekomme ^^

Ich habe da aber sehr spezielle anforderungen, ich hoffe ich habt da eine Idee was ich da verwenden könnte:

1) ich arbeite mit einem Mac-Book - da habe ich auch meine ganze Bildbearbeitungssoftware laufen.

2) da das Macbook nur eine kleine Festplatte hat, speichere ich die Fotos zum einen auf meinen alten Windows Rechner bzw. auf einer externen Festplate und gelegentlich auch auf DVD...

3) ich würde gerne gewissen Fotos eine kurzbeschreibung also Stichwörter hinzufügen wie zB Fußbal + Pokal

4) Die Software muss für Mac geeignet sein und auch wissen was ich auf meiner externen Platte habe, bzw. auf die passende Dvd dazu finden (eine anzeige von einem thumbnail bild oder ein schwach aufgelöstet wär nett)

5) Weiters wäre es toll wenn ich auch mit meinem Windows-Rechner die Datenbank durchforsten könnte....

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen und mir was empfehlen bzw. mir sagen wie ihr das alles im überblick behaltet.

lg
drabbit


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich benutze es zwar nicht so oft, aber wäre nicht Adobe Bridge dazu geeignet?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juni 2009)

Adobe Bridge ist dafür nicht geeignet, weil (so schön die Software auch mittlerweile ist) sie keine Funktionalität für Offline-Medien besitzt.
Das Richtige für dich wäre Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, weil diese Software datenbankbasiert arbeitet und Offline-medien verwalten kann. Lightroom zeigt dir dann auch an, auf welchem Medium (CD/DVD/HD/...) das gewünschte Bild ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Was meinst du mit Offline-Medien?


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo!





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit Offline-Medien?


Datenträger die zum Ausführungszeitpunkt des Porgramms nicht ins System eingebunden sind.
Z.B. CD's die im Regal stehen. 
Trotzdem kannst Du Infos zu den Bildern bekommen und im Idealfall auch Thumbnails sehen --> in der Datenbank hinterlegt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## drabbit (12. Juni 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand erfahrung mit Aperture? das wär dann halt nur fürn MAC


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich Dir nichts zu sagen.

Aber um nochmal auf das Thema "zwei Systeme" zu kommen:
Dir sollte bewusst sein dass Du die beiden Systeme dann auch immer synchronisieren musst/solltest. 
Ich würde mich daher auf eine System beschränken.
Ist dieses auf biegen und brechen nicht möglich, würde ich mich nach einer externen bzw. zentralen Lösung umsehen (z.B. webbasiert).


----------



## drabbit (12. Juni 2009)

Ja das mit den 2 Systemen ist ja das Problem... Wie schon gesagt am Mac habe ich bessere Möglichkeiten die Bilder zu bearbeiten... Und am PC habe ich massig speicherplatz...

Auf eine Web-Lösung habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber das ist dann halt wieder teuer wegen Webserver usw. Außerdem kenne ich keine Software, die ich zB auf meinen Serverspielen kann - hat da jemand schon erfahrung mit Online Fotodatenbanken?

Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir selber etwas programmieren soll mit php - aber wie schon gesagt wenn es etwas gutes fertiges gibt, dann möchte ich mir die arbeit nicht antun


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juni 2009)

Die Firma Canto bietet da sehr schicke Software an, wenn es um serverbasierte Bildverwaltung geht. Canto Cumulus Workgroup nennt sich das.

Und da ich keine Lust habe, es selbst zu schreiben, zitiere ich einfach Canto:


			
				Canto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Kosten für Cumulus Workgroup Server beginnen bei wenigen tausend Euro



http://www.canto.com/de

Mahlzeit 
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2009)

drabbit hat gesagt.:


> Auf eine Web-Lösung habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber das ist dann halt wieder teuer wegen Webserver usw.


Ein Server kann auch im heimischen Wohnzimmer stehen. 
Dank Intel Atom wäre dieser in der Anschaffung und den laufenden Kosten (Stromverbrauch) sogar eine recht interessante Alternative (zumindest für mich persönlich). 


drabbit hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem kenne ich keine Software, die ich zB auf meinen Serverspielen kann - hat da jemand schon erfahrung mit Online Fotodatenbanken?


Leider nicht.
Wäre aber ein interessantes Thema.


drabbit hat gesagt.:


> Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir selber etwas programmieren soll mit php - aber wie schon gesagt wenn es etwas gutes fertiges gibt, dann möchte ich mir die arbeit nicht antun


Ich kann zwar auch ein bisschen PHP, aber da wäre ich wohl doch überfordert. 
Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass ein "in house" Server die Sache vereinfachen könnte (der Upload könnte entfallen). 


Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Und da ich keine Lust habe, es selbst zu schreiben, zitiere ich einfach Canto:


Och, "ein paar tausend Euro" sind ja kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## drabbit (13. Juni 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die Firma Canto bietet da sehr schicke Software an, wenn es um serverbasierte Bildverwaltung geht. Canto Cumulus Workgroup nennt sich das.
> 
> Und da ich keine Lust habe, es selbst zu schreiben, zitiere ich einfach Canto:
> 
> ...



^^ sag ich ja "etwas" teuer


----------

